# Europe 1957-58, by my father



## Saxonia (Aug 15, 2012)

Bond James Bond said:


> This is a mosque in Schwetzigen. Yes they had mosques in Germany even in 1957! This was, probably more than any of the photos, one whose color I could not fix.


It's from the 18th century. But was not intended to serve as an actual Mosque but merely as a philosophic symbol of the Orient in the park which was influenced by ideas of the Enlightement.



Bond James Bond said:


> Caption for this is "Schloss - Ludwigsberg." I'm not sure if Schloss is the name of the city or the building, or if Ludwigsberg is the name of the city or building. I presume Ludwigsberg is the name of the city and Schloss is the name of the building, but you never know.
> https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4442/36544854343_7fdc0bdb06_c.jpg


Ludwigsburg, city and Schloss.




Bond James Bond said:


> 2nd opera house shot:
> https://www.google.com/maps/@48.780...vcVBjci1vNy0temU1bHBaRlFWZGZRMHFJWUFZMUZL!2e0
> 
> And judging from street view, I think the first opera house shot isn't really the opera house. Anybody here know what it is?


That is the Opera in Nuremberg.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

^
Thanks! I'll have to tell my father about the opera house.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

So nice, very interesting kay:


----------



## adorablerec (Apr 17, 2011)

This is fantastic!!!


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Bond James Bond said:


> Some local girls, two of which are named Sandy Burday & Irene Landmesser.


I was curious and did a search on Irene Landmesser. Guess what I found? I wonder if it's the same person, I should ask my father:
http://mentalfloss.com/article/28461/toll-rassenschande-family


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Here is the first half of the Rome pictures.

I'll start out with my favorite: This is a Vatican coachman taking a nap.










Trevi fountain










Trevi fountain through a window










Tiber River looking toward St Peter's










St Peter's Basillica


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

A fountain in front of the Vatican










St Peter's Square










St Peter's Square again










Spanish Steps










Santa Maria Maggiore










Santa Maria di Loreto


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Saint John's Laterrn










Railroad station










Piazza Venizia & Mussolini balcony










Piazza Navonna










Same thing, different view


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Piazza del Popolo










Pantheon










Pantheon piazza










From the Forum










My father in front of the Trevi Fountain










The rest of Rome will be tomorrow.


----------



## 177625 (Sep 22, 2002)

Spectacular. 

There is something about these pictures that it is hard to convey. But they almost have an ethereal feeling - the looks are all familiar but at the same token they appear so distant in a very gracious way. 

I have no eye for photography, but I think you father captured some very special images.

This thread deserved more looks.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Great thread, I loved images and your informations about everything 

Thanks for sharing, and I hope to see all your visual and cultural heritage here in SSC!


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

These photos are from six decades ago but they feel eerily familiar. Maybe the casual scenes of everyday life make it seem like a past that is closer than it actually is.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

And here's the rest of the Rome pics.

Vatican gardens










A side street off the Vatican










Via Barberini










Via Della Quattro Fointana










Via Nazionale


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

My father in front of the Castel St Angelo










View from the Forum










The Forum










Fontana Del Esedra










Constantine Arch










Colesseum










Capitol steps










Capitol museum










Capitol museum fountain










Borghese Museum










Apostles St Peters roof










View toward Victor Emmanuel










View toward St Peter's










Via Veneto










American Embassy










And that's it for the Rome pics.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Last group in this series is going to be an ad-hoc mixture of a few pics of Bremerhaven in the the winter and a few army shots, just for the heck of it (and some of which are somewhat interesting). I won't post all of those here but will put them all in my Flickr album which I linked in the first post. Most interesting stuff has now been posted.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Impressive and astonishing pictures :applause: 

thank to share the pictures from your father! kay:


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

OK, here's the last batch. Lots of army pics, only a few of which I'll post here. Again, if you want to see them all you can check out my album *here*, which has bigger versions of all these pics anyway.

This is on board the USS Buckner, looks like it was docked at Bremerhaven.










Train in Bremerhaven










Port of Bremerhaven










Bremerhaven from the train










Looks like a tugboat on the river in Bremerhaven


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

Beautiful series. Nice to see European capitals before they were spoiled by mass tourism.


----------



## ashton (Nov 1, 2005)

Just amazing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice old photo updates from Europe :cheers:


----------



## Divagation (Oct 23, 2014)

Gosh, what a thread. Your father took some great shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

I live in Stuttgart now and I have no idea where this is located :nuts:


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

^
It's the opera house here, which looks a lot different these days:
https://www.google.com/maps/@48.779...4!1sGUx1EFS9VrbzOYGSUqpZNA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Back side is pretty much the same:
https://www.google.com/maps/@48.780...-k-no-pi0-ya11.45525-ro-0-fo100!7i9216!8i4046



Bond James Bond said:


> The opera house. ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really great, very nice photos from your father's collection :cheers:


----------



## Saxonia (Aug 15, 2012)

> I live in Stuttgart now and I have no idea where this is located


Because that is the Opera house in Nuremberg.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Bond James Bond said:


> Here is the view from the opera house.


Facades of the buildings were all black on Avenue de l'Opera. :shocked:
Today the city is much less polluted and facades are much whiter.


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

Bond James Bond said:


> ^
> It's the opera house here, which looks a lot different these days:
> https://www.google.com/maps/@48.779...4!1sGUx1EFS9VrbzOYGSUqpZNA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> ...


No it's the Staatstheater Nürnberg


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

Minato ku said:


> Facades of the buildings were all black on Avenue de l'Opera. :shocked:
> Today the city is much less polluted and facades are much whiter.


it's because of the old heating system in the previous centuries: lots of smoke from wood &co.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

lezgotolondon said:


> No it's the Staatstheater Nürnberg


You are correct! My father must have misidentified it. When he was naming the photos he was largely going by his memory, which, after 60 years, isn't going to be 100% accurate.


----------

